# Cheap Alternative to 3DS Capture Card?



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2015)

So I'm hoping to start putting 3DS gameplay and reviews and stuff on my youtube channel, but as I'm sure you're aware of, 3DS Capture Cards are soooo expensive and hard to find.

I was wondering if anyone has any alternative they use? And what quality you get?

This is what I did for a test video, so it would be awesome if I could get some feedback from you 

Let me know your ideas 

Thanks ^^

*>> My Youtube <<*


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2015)

Honestly the test video looks fine as it is, since everything is centered and organized.  

EDIT: Better than I could do at least.


----------



## JCnator (Sep 9, 2015)

From the look of the bottom screen, I think you should try shrinking down the video captured from your iPhone for both screens to fit around the 3DS XL border. It can become trickier when showing 2 screens at the same time proves to be interesting. It seems like you've found a stand for your iPhone to stay stable while you're gaming.

Capture cards are definitely expensive when you buy a unit with one already equipped, but if you can send one to the seller, it's possible to have your handheld equipped with it for less. But still, I wouldn't recommend spending on it until you feel safer to spend a lot of cash on it, and trust me, it's worth the effort for those who regularly produce video game videos. Video recording devices you already own and emulators on a PC might be the way to go for those getting started on recording gameplay, but we'd certainly prefer capturing video directly from the actual consoles in high definition. The latter is something you could do later on as your channel grows.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 10, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> From the look of the bottom screen, I think you should try shrinking down the video captured from your iPhone for both screens to fit around the 3DS XL border. It can become trickier when showing 2 screens at the same time proves to be interesting. It seems like you've found a stand for your iPhone to stay stable while you're gaming.
> 
> Capture cards are definitely expensive when you buy a unit with one already equipped, but if you can send one to the seller, it's possible to have your handheld equipped with it for less. But still, I wouldn't recommend spending on it until you feel safer to spend a lot of cash on it, and trust me, it's worth the effort for those who regularly produce video game videos. Video recording devices you already own and emulators on a PC might be the way to go for those getting started on recording gameplay, but we'd certainly prefer capturing video directly from the actual consoles in high definition. The latter is something you could do later on as your channel grows.



Thanks for your honest feedback 
Yeh, I use the Kid Icarus stand for the 3DS and a car hold/sucker pad thing for my iPhone...
I think if I can use the 3DS flat instead of slightly tilted, I might solve that problem.
A Capture Card is definitely something I hope to get one day, but in the mean time, I'll see how people like my videos first xD
Thanks again.


----------

